# Lettro or Nolva



## yuyigear (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello fellows. I got some liquid lettro from CEM. I had some signs of an early stage of what seemed gyno. I starte taking nolva 20mg / day added to my ai arimidex 0.5 Ed to fight the symptoms. They are now gone. From time to time I feel my nipples kind of sensitive, but research shows that this is typical on a test cycle. My question is not in reference to my compounds, but rather whether I should use the lettro throughout the remaining of my cycle cuz if I continue to use the nolva. I will be short for pct. Can lettro be used for pct?


----------



## Tyler3295 (Jun 18, 2010)

yuyigear said:


> Hello fellows. I got some liquid lettro from CEM. I had some signs of an early stage of what seemed gyno. I starte taking nolva 20mg / day added to my ai arimidex 0.5 Ed to fight the symptoms. They are now gone. From time to time I feel my nipples kind of sensitive, but research shows that this is typical on a test cycle. My question is not in reference to my compounds, but rather whether I should use the lettro throughout the remaining of my cycle cuz if I continue to use the nolva. I will be short for pct. Can lettro be used for pct?



No, letro will not suffice for PCT.

I wouldn't run letro unless you have actual lumps. Letro will murder some estrogen. You will need SOME of that estrogen if you want to keep gaining. I would continue to run a low dose of Nolva. Even 10mg ED would probably be enough.

If you won't have enough Nolva for PCT.. Order some more. You should have had enough on hand in case anything came up anyways. Before every cycle I have enough Clomid, Nolva, Adex, Letro, etc for 2-3 cycles just in case ANYTHING comes up.


----------



## yuyigear (Jun 18, 2010)

Tyler3295 said:


> No, letro will not suffice for PCT.
> 
> I wouldn't run letro unless you have actual lumps. Letro will murder some estrogen. You will need SOME of that estrogen if you want to keep gaining. I would continue to run a low dose of Nolva. Even 10mg ED would probably be enough.
> 
> If you won't have enough Nolva for PCT.. Order some more. You should have had enough on hand in case anything came up anyways. Before every cycle I have enough Clomid, Nolva, Adex, Letro, etc for 2-3 cycles just in case ANYTHING comes up.


 
Thank you Tyler!

I didnt think it was possible to use the letro for pct, but i wanted to make sure. I am still far from coming off, I still have enough to get some more nolva. I also have clomid to PCT. I have been researching on clomid and some people like it and some others hate it. Most say it gets you emmotional. Any ideas how to use it?


----------



## Tyler3295 (Jun 19, 2010)

yuyigear said:


> Thank you Tyler!
> 
> I didnt think it was possible to use the letro for pct, but i wanted to make sure. I am still far from coming off, I still have enough to get some more nolva. I also have clomid to PCT. I have been researching on clomid and some people like it and some others hate it. Most say it gets you emmotional. Any ideas how to use it?



Clomid makes me pretty emotional, but I like to use both clomid and nolva for PCT either way.

I will use a general PCT something like..
Nolva @ 40/20/20/20
and 
Clomid @ 75/50/50/25

The first 3-5 days I will run Clomid @ 100mg. A 5th week is optional if I feel I need it.


----------

